# Comment by Packer on covenant theology



## Me Died Blue (Sep 9, 2004)

In section V on Packer's introduction to Witsius' [i:3fc253a5a4]Economy of the Covenants[/i:3fc253a5a4], he speaks of "a biblical-theological, redemptive-historical perspective for presenting covenant theology (three periods -- the covenant of works, made with Adam; the covenant of grace, made with and through Moses; the new covenant, made through Christ)." Is it just me, or is this unbiblically splitting the covenant of grace (and wrongly asserting that it was made with Moses)? Am I misunderstanding Packer? I hope so.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 16, 2004)

uzzled:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmmmm,
After reading your post, it appears so.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 17, 2004)

I think he is simply following the structure of WCF 7, in which the two main administrations of the covenant of grace are set forth. I would recommend Rowland Ward's [i:794ef16052]God and Adam[/i:794ef16052].


----------



## Scott (Sep 28, 2004)

I did not check the full context of the quote, but the covenant of grace is eternal, and is among the members of the Trinity.


----------

